# Nagayu CO2 Bathing System, anyone tried it?



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I’m thinking of ordering this system and wondering if anyone here has one, or had it done at your groomers. Dolly has a slight pinkish rash on one side of her body, which I noticed at her previous blow dry. When drying her yesterday it was a little pinker but not much, and no sores. Would love to hear about this bathing system from anyone that has used it.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm bumping this up because I'm really hoping to hear from someone who has used this. There are so many groomers here somebody must have experience with this product, I hope...


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I have not used it but am tempted to try it. Of the groomers I know everyone has really liked it for skin and coat.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I was thinking of you when I posted this, I hoped you had used it but glad to hear you've also heard good things about it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Haven't tried this but I did get one on those Soul Stone Tri Function shower heads....I just wanted it because of my low water pressure but it comes with these mineral beads and it worked wonderfully when Molly had a skin rash from a contact allergies and I like it too for how clean and soft it left my skin too. Oh, and yes it did incease my water pressure!

Google; Soul Stone Tri Function shower head and there is a Ebay link...I believe I only paid around $6.00 for mine but I bought a refill of the stones on Ebay too and they were only like a dollar or two............ 


That shower system sounds much like this shower head except they put the 'stones' in pill form..........and at a $1 per pill that's pricey if you have to use more than 1 per bath!! Take a look!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Very interesting Molly, I'm going to google that right now.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I decided to order the nagayu bathing system (from our PF Itzaclip), I'm excited to use it once it arrives. I've heard and read very positive things about it, but I'll definitely let you all know how it works on my girls.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Does she have them in stock already? The last time I talked to them they hadn't had it in yet.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, she has them in stock now. I'm looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well that's service, it arrived today!!! I'm going to give It a try tomorrow, and after everything I've read and seen I'm hopeful Dolly will have some relief fairly soon.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

As someone with very sensitive skin, I'm always careful about chemicals, detergents and washing etc.

Did you switch products that you use on Dolly? Could she be reacting to something in what you are currently using? Perfumes/fragrances and essential oils are irritating to the skin. So is not completely rinsing off detergents - they can both be drying and irritating. Before you add more chemicals to the mix, have you tried thoroughly rinsing her with water and then perhaps a further rinse with distilled water? 

In addition - if it is the shampoo causing the problems, you could look for one for dogs that has no fragrance or perfumes etc. that is specifically for sensitive skin. Or you could use one sold for humans. This is what I use and I've used it on Dolly a few times too

or https://www.amazon.com/Vanicream-Cl...rd_wg=6X1uf&psc=1&refRID=K698RA0QFBS1J9564XN0


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Nothing has changed in the products I use on the girl, and I never use anything scented as it irritates me. I was always told yo rinse the shampoo out until you think it's out and then rinse again, so I'm pretty sure I'm getting all the shampoo out. It's pretty dry here in Alberta during the winter, even DH gets a dry skin rash this time of the year. Did you read and research Nagayu skylar?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I didn't research it carefully - what I see looks like too many promises and some unqualified claims. They say it contains citric acid and sodium bicarbonate. When you add water, these will compounds will react with each other to form carbonic acid which is unstable and breaks down to produce bubbles. I can see where rinsing your dog with bubbling water is fun. Sodium bicarbonate can help with cleaning, but I think your shampoo is probably already doing that.

I remain skeptical so I look forward to reading what you thing about it when you use it.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Skylar, I'm a little stunned, and not sure how to take your comments. I'm not looking for a "fun and bubbly way to rinse my dog", I'm trying to do whatever I can to alleviate my dogs problem. If it works for us maybe it can help someone else, if not, then that info helps too.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm a molecular biologist - so I tend to look at these things from a chemical point of view. I also started out as a BScNursing- and I worked in a teaching hospital - my work is partially translational so I'm part of patient treatment.- I also filter things through that lens as well. 

I don't thing this will hurt Dolly and it might help. I tend not to be the most diplomatic person, so I hope I didn't throw you off.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Regarding the nagayu. Im professional groomer and what we have been seeing on client dogs is when I follow bath with it, they have less red skin, it cleans gunky warts really well ( the nozzle) and itchy ears you flush out with the tab in nozzle. And clients and my own poodles have been doing really good with it. Usually dogs will dry faster and it's been even helping with humans ezema , rashes, and shingles. https://canadiangroomingdistributor.com/search?type=product&q=nagayu

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I rinsed Dolly with the nagayu today, I don't care how it does what it does but the pink rash was gone when I blew her dry. Itzaclip is right about the drying time, it went quicker and her coat feels amazing too. Of course we will see how she goes on with the scratching, but so far so good. Thank you Itzaclip for also getting it to me so fast.
No problem skylar, everyone is allowed their own opinion, but I gotta say I'm impressed so far.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Glad to hear that your experience has been positive with this system so far Caddy! Skin rashes are never fun. Are you on hard well water without a softener by chance?


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Skylar said:


> I didn't research it carefully - what I see looks like too many promises and some unqualified claims. They say it contains citric acid and sodium bicarbonate. When you add water, these will compounds will react with each other to form carbonic acid which is unstable and breaks down to produce bubbles. I can see where rinsing your dog with bubbling water is fun. Sodium bicarbonate can help with cleaning, but I think your shampoo is probably already doing that.
> 
> I remain skeptical so I look forward to reading what you thing about it when you use it.


It's always good to be sceptical I've been watching this product and testing it for almost a year. I don't jump on bandwagons. Yes you can mix up the very simple ingredients yourself. The tab is just easier and convenient for a grooming situation. The nozzle is really good for getting dogs clean ( which also helps skin issues) and removing any possible irritation. You can feel it soften your skin and gunky warts come off when everything else doesn't work ( brushes, scrubs, salitic acid type shampoos etc), I have been taking pics of dogs I used it on and when they come back the staining on feet etc is growing out and yeast is improving. I take note of everything used and what owner did. I see biggest difference in ears. And skin. I have went over the science behind it but basically it's a basic chemical reaction that results in balance pH, and I think the bubbles are delivering oxygen to skin and stimulation to hair follicles. Results are similar to a microbubble treatment and those machines cost $7000 to groomers to buy. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

galofpink said:


> Glad to hear that your experience has been positive with this system so far Caddy! Skin rashes are never fun. Are you on hard well water without a softener by chance?


No we don't have a softener but we are on city water and it's not hard water. They brought water lines past our acreage 5 years ago and 6 months later our well caved in, so it was good timing for us. It wasn't a bad rash but itching isn't fun for anyone, I am pleasantly surprised at the quick results, and would definitely recommend the system. I'm going to rinse both girls with it for the remainder of winter, and into early spring when the snow mold is present.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

That is really good timing! Only reason I ask about the hard water is that my SIL moved in two doors down after living at her parents all her life. My in-laws have a good softener and treatment system for their well water. Both our houses are on the same well with really hard water, no treatment. My poor SIL has a massive red rash for a long time, but luckily her skin has adjusted. I use a lot of baking soda in my washer to neutralize the hard water and allow the soap to work. So was wondering if that was applicable, but guess not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Your water sounds extremely hard galofpink, it must be hard on all of your appliances. We had hard water in our previous home (small town) and did have a water softener there, it made a world of difference.


----------

